# Leased vehicle from U.S.



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I currently have a vehicle leased under my name in New York and I was wondering if I can bring that over here. I still have 2 years left on it and then I would either return it to the bank of finance the remaining.

Can somebody please advise me how to go about with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a few threads which have discussed importation of cars to the UAE in great details. If you do a search, they should come up as they are fairly recent.

However, I would also advise that you check your lease agreement and confirm with the lease company whether exporting the car to a foreign country is allowed, particularly as it is a leased car and not owned outright by yourself. I would hazard a guess that they would object to this, unless you are prepared to pay off the balance, in which car, the car would be your property and you would effectively be free to do whatever you wish with it.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Correct. I looked in to it in Canada so not sure if it will be the same in the US. A leased car always has a lean on it by the financial institute and thus will not be allowed to be exported out of the country. Basically the car is the guarantee for the amount owing - they can take the car back and sell it to make up for any loss if you don't make your payments. They obviously can't do that if the car is in the UAE.

One option you may have is to get a personal loan (not a car loan) from the bank and buy out the car entirely (if that's an option in your lease agreement) - that way there won't be a lean on the car and you will be able to export it.

Just my opinion - but you should be able to confirm all this by simply contacting your leasing company.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info - I'll look into that.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You can bring it if it is in your name otherwise you cannot.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> You can bring it if it is in your name otherwise you cannot.


No, they will not be able to bring the vehicle to the UAE. I am almost certain that the customs agents on the US side (in charge of export) will require the vehicle's title and also that the title be listed in the individual's name. The dealership that the car is being leased from will not release the title without the full value of the car being paid. As such, no title=no export. 

I don't know how it works in Canada or England, but when I inquired about bringing my bike here, the customs agents in Houston wanted to see a title which I had, but decided against bringing the bike.


----------

